# File 'Save As' in CC after 'edit in' from LR5



## Rose Weir (Apr 16, 2014)

This result would take place in 5.3 and now in 5.4
If I do a 'save' on an image it goes back to Lr in the tif format but it is still open and available in CC
I proceeded to resize and used Save As-use the jpg format, pick a folder...the jpg goes to the specified folder used for stand alone jpgs.
Switch back to the Lightroom running behind CC and that jpg is also in Lr.

Is the routine to avoid this jpg turning up in Lr to duplicate that original image in CC and then apply the resize and save as jpg?

I thought using "SAVE AS" created a file that was not destined to return to Lightroom .


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2014)

Rose Weir said:


> I thought using "SAVE AS" created a file that was not destined to return to Lightroom .


 I think that was the case with earlier versions of LR and CS. I have not used CS since CS2 so I don't know when this changed.  Some time Adobe changed the behavior of PS so that "Save" applies PS adjustments to a file (TIFF) that was already created in LR or gets created and catalog when first Saved in PS.  Adobe has figured out some way to automatically catalog the "Save As" file in LR  (Assumming that the file is being saved into the same folder as the file sent from LR. If you are getting PSCC "Save As" JPEGs cataloged into LR and you don't wish them to be, you can remove them from the catalog without deleting the file itself. 
In PSE 11 (and maybe 12), "Save As" does not catalog automatically into LR5.


----------



## Rose Weir (Apr 16, 2014)

clee01l said:


> If you are getting PSCC "Save As" JPEGs cataloged into LR and you don't wish them to be, you can remove them from the catalog without deleting the file itself.
> .


I end up with two jpgs so I'll have to retrain myself to consistently make a duplicate of that 'from LR' image. There is no need to keep track of it in LR since its usually an item I'm going to use in an email and eventually will be deleted. Normally, I just export as a jpg from LR but I was testing out the new install of 5.4; checking that all the parts were in place and operating as expected. Everything appears to be running as normal with 5.4 but I found it surprising that the 'Save As' went into the LR folder even though I moved away from that pop up destination choice. So two saves actually happened. Odd.
As I recall in 5.3 making a duplicate of the file in CC did not have this routine occur.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 16, 2014)

Rose Weir said:


> I thought using "SAVE AS" created a file that was not destined to return to Lightroom .



That is the way it's supposed to work, and in fact it still is the way it works on my system (5.4 and PS CC)....I've tried to replicate your issue, Rose, but with no success. I recall that either in the late LR3 or early LR4 cycle it was briefly possible to do that "Save As Jpeg" and have it return to LR, but this is the first report that I've seen of it being possible in LR5.

I assume this is fully repeatable, every time? In which case I'd be interested if any other LR5.4 users see the same behaviour.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> ...I assume this is fully repeatable, every time? In which case I'd be interested if any other LR5.4 users see the same behaviour.


Jim, It happened to me in PSCC and 5.3.  Which is why I responded as I did. I did not try to repeat it.  I intended to sync the "Save As" image any how, so I just thought it was a new feature and continued on.  I'll repeat the process and see if my experiences are the same.


----------



## Rose Weir (Apr 16, 2014)

Jim:
Replicating =
Edit in cc (5.3 required 'with Lightroom adj) 5.4 goes directly, Camera Raw read and CC opens the image.
Apply a spot removal or add a stroke border on a duplicate layer....nothing major in this adjustment area
Save
Resize that image 
Save As...select jpg type.
The location for saving pops up and it is the originating drive of the Lightroom image.
That location is cancelled and an alternate drive is selected where a folder for just resized jpgs is waiting.
Not using or relocating the destination for the saved file does not prevent the jpg going to the Lr Images folder
IF a duplicate image is created in CC it doesn't retain the original name so saving as a jpg requires typing in a new name
This appears to cut the association with the Lightroom image folder
Somehow the Drive F Lightroom image folder pop up has a mind of its own even if I select drive E: Jpg folders

Its not a big deal. Perhaps its not been mentioned because users have automatically created a second copy. BUT if that is the routine then the instructions for that need to be distinct. Who needs a 640 high jpg in the Lightroom catalog?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 16, 2014)

Still can't reproduce, so I'm hanging on hoping to get some feedback from some others......


----------

